# Oil Properties for Severe Service Driving -



## timfanelli01 (Apr 19, 2008)

Was hoping to get some information specific to my severe service driving conditions... what properties should I be looking for in a oil?
My '04 GTI VR6 has about 67k miles on it, and is typically driven for only 1 to 2 miles at a time. I live in a small town where everything is very close by, and only commute 1.5 miles to my office and back. I also live in the northern most parts of NY state - where the winters get extremely cold (typically well below 0 degrees F; coldest I recall is about -42F).
A long trip for my car is one where the engine gets warm - and I want to do everything I can to protect it under these conditions.
I recently had the opportunity to run Motul 8100 X-Max, which is a group V ester base synthetic -- I'm anxious to see how it holds up at my next oil change, but that won't be for another couple thousand miles. I've read that Redline's products (also group V ester stocks) do an amazing job under these conditions, but don't know why or if it's true.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil Properties for Severe Service Driving - (timfanelli01)*

It's more important to get the oil up to temp to burn off the water and such more so then the type of oil you use. BTW, Motul is very good oil so no worries there.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Oil Properties for Severe Service Driving - (timfanelli01)*

The esters in Motul likely are giving you extra startup protection because of it's polarity. I would suggest a wolverine oil pan heater for when it gets colder (the heater has benefits even during slightly cold weather too). They cost about $50 and stick onto the bottom of the oil pan. Well worth it in your climate if you want to get max protection. Google wolverine and yakima to find their site.
Sticking with an ester based oil is a good idea. You probably have lots of fuel dilution with those short trips. Here is a UOA of redline 5W40 where I did almost all approx. 1-2 mile short trips in the winter. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4324110 ("run #1" is the 90% short trips in the winter run) There was no time for engine to warm up properly on nearly every trip. Winters here are much more mild than there however. The redline did very well with the only negative being the TAN level. However it appears this oil starts at about 2.5 TAN so it only picked up about 3.2 in Total Acid Number and maintained a strong TBN which is good. Other properties are better than expected for those conditions. Also note that flashpoint is 425 when commonly oils with fuel dilution get as low as 300-330 degrees. Redline has a new 0 weight group of oils out now that have a -76 degrees pour point which is crazy low.
So the climate says go with a 0 or 5 winter weight and need to deal with fuel dilution suggests a 40 weight, or at least a shear stable oil that deals well with fuel dilution. Maybe try the redline 0W40 or look into Renewable lubricants Biosyn and see what their cold climate oils are like. Biosyn is expensive buts does excellent with fuel dilution. Also you may want to check out the various amsoil specs. German Castrol, a 0W30 oil, would also be a good choice but it may not give the cold weather benefits that the polar group V oils can. The oil heater + a high quality oil like Bioysn or redline would likely be an ultra low wear combo.
Also read this thread for more info. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4433118 the imbedded link that leads to the article about ester-based oils is a good read.


_Modified by saaber2 at 8:57 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Oil Properties for Severe Service Driving - (saaber2)*

In addition to oil choice, simply making a point to to drive for even 15 min after the motor has reached operating temp once or twice a week will help to reduce fuel dilution and condensation. 
You know, give it an italian tune up on the weekend.


----------



## timfanelli01 (Apr 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Awesome - thanks for the info. I'll definitely look into picking up an oil pan heater once the Fall comes back around... did some quick reading about the Wolverine ones, and they seem pretty simple and highly recommended.
As for the oils - I assume the BioSyn is an ester base as well? It doesn't say explicity, but I'm guessing that's where the "bio" part of their name comes from. Their BioSyn HD SHP 5w40 has a TBN > 10, pour point of -40C, and is described by the PDS as having "Superb protection from low temp. sludge and varnish formation" -- I don't follow an extended drain interval (which this oil is designed for) -- but it sounds like it'd give me really great protection during the winters and short trips where my engine stays cool.
Maybe I'll look into moving to this -- my next oil change most likely will be early Fall anyway, just in time for the weather to get cooler.


----------



## timfanelli01 (Apr 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_You know, give it an italian tune up on the weekend. 








Living in the Adirondack's, that won't be too tough -- lots of long steep hills and remote locations


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timfanelli01)*

Probably one of the best (the best?) at dealing with fuel dilution and it was designed specifically for this purpose. Definitely ester based but only they know the exact % of ester base stocks. Expensive and it isn't going to be a night and day difference between other top tier oils but if you are like me and try to tease out the best possible solution to prevent wear, the Biosyn + oil heater would be pretty hard to beat IMO. Also if you did UOAs, you may find that you can stretch you oil change intervals with this combo.
+1 on BCZE's recommendation to burn off the fuel occasionally.


----------



## timfanelli01 (Apr 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I just changed my oil about 30 miles ago... so I am going to do a UOA at 1.5K miles, and 3K miles on my current fill - Motul 8100 X-Max 5w30 - and then switch to the BioSyn after that. I haven't done UOAs before, but have wanted to start, and figure now is as good a time as any, since I'm all concerned with the oils now.
The only reason I'm running the Motul right now is that ECS Tuning goofed an order on me, and compensated by giving me this stuff at the same price as the LubroMoly I had ordered originally... I guess they recommend this stuff pretty highly. The only reason I was going to the Lubro Moly was because I wanted a good quality 502.00 oil (had been running M1 before that) -- but at the end of the day, I'm more concerned with maximum wear protection than I am 502.00 approval (and my car's out of warranty anyway)
The extra price doesn't bother me too much ... honestly, it seems about on par with some of the other higher end oils anyway. And since I just recently made my last payment on the car (within the past year), I don't mind diverting that money into keeping her running like the day I bought her.
Plus, I'd feel good about running veggies through my car.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timfanelli01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timfanelli01* »_lus, I'd feel good about running veggies through my car.

Aha, and now the truth comes out! (kidding!)
It would be interesting to see the UOA of Motul vs. Biosyn. The database of UOAs can be found here fyi:
ttp://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Board=48&Number=1434379&Searchpage=1&Main=103349&Words=+saaber1&topic=0&Search=true#Post1434379
Post up your UOA on BITOG when you get it and you'll get lots of helpful interpretations and maybe even some crazy misguided B.S. to boot ha ha


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Oil Properties for Severe Service Driving - (timfanelli01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timfanelli01* »_My '04 GTI VR6 has about 67k miles on it, and is typically driven for only 1 to 2 miles at a time. I live in a small town where everything is very close by, and only commute 1.5 miles to my office and back.

Something else to consider: walk to work some of the time (it isn't -40 degrees all the time, is it?). That will reduce the number of cold start short trips you put on your car, and you get some exercise that may help keep you from getting fat.


----------



## timfanelli01 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Oil Properties for Severe Service Driving - (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_Something else to consider: walk to work some of the time (it isn't -40 degrees all the time, is it?). That will reduce the number of cold start short trips you put on your car, and you get some exercise that may help keep you from getting fat.

Winner!! Most unhelpful post of the week...


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Oil Properties for Severe Service Driving - (timfanelli01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timfanelli01* »_
Winner!! Most unhelpful post of the week... 


I think it was probably one of the bests posts.........I bet you could lose afew lbs.

















_Modified by gehr at 4:55 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Oil Properties for Severe Service Driving - (timfanelli01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timfanelli01* »_... I recently had the opportunity to run Motul 8100 X-Max, which is a group V ester base synthetic -- I'm anxious to see how it holds up at my next oil change ...

Don't just guess, or wonder how it holds up - get it analyzed. It's the only way to know for sure - the rest is just internet hyperbole ....


----------

